# Hair for hunt seat



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

If your hair won't fit comfortably braided {one braid} then flipped up the back of your skull and under your helmet...braid it then roll it into a bun at the nape of your neck. 
Put a hairnet on it to keep the wisps in and under control and then spray it with hairspray.
You can buy a near invisible hairnet, very fine netting, that is color matched to your hair.
Walmart, Kmart and most other stores with a hair care section have those hairnets.
It works, it is inexpensive and it is proper in the show ring to have your hair off your collar.
Set that with a pair of stud earrings, no dangles, no large hoops.

You don't need to do the "show-bow" thing if you don't want. That also works but is big and not so understated elegant as invisible hairnets are..._jmo.._.

Best of luck, have fun and


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I can't even braid it; it's so thick and my layers stick out.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Generally you buy a helmet specifically for showing that will fit your hair. Google "hunter hair" that is the proper way to put it up for showing hunters.


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

^^ like Sully'sRider said, you'll want to find a way to do hunter hair. I wouldn't braid it to put it up, I find that a braid actually makes it harder to fit under a helmet, especially with thick or long hair. There are great tutorials online though that show you how to do hunter hair though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I figured it out!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

